# LANDmaster UTV



## AbbieEMS

My husband and I are thinking about purchasing a UTV. We looked at a crew cab LANDmaster 4x4 lmc4. Seems to be a nice vehicle. We were just wanting to get some more information before making the purchase. Anyone have any reviews of this brand? Thanks!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Never heard of a land master? Buy Polaris you won't be disappointed...


----------



## AbbieEMS

http://www.amsportworks.com/lm-c4.php 
Here is a link to the one that we were looking at. Seems like a pretty nice vehicle. It's kind of hard to spend 12000-15000 grand on a UTV.


----------



## T140

Subaru is a good engine, locking differential is a must. Is there a local dealer? What kinda price?


----------



## AbbieEMS

There's a dealer in Defuniak Springs. They are offering this one at 8800.... I think its a pretty good price considering most utvs are going for 10+ grand.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Might be a good idea to take a look at the Japanese mini trucks... they usually go for 4-6k and are incredible little trucks. We've had one for 8-9 years and it gets used every day... never an issue. I think I paid 5K for ours on ebay. Got it from a gent in Georgia who had acres of these in every configuration you could imagine... mini fire truck, refer trucks, vans, etc. They also come with typical features like heat and a/c, just like domestic autos/trucks. I think the prices have come down some because lots of folks now import these. I snagged this Dihatsu because of the electric/hyd dump bed and 4x4.


----------



## tyler0421

Mike do you have that guys contact info?


----------



## volfan

We bought one of the Home Depot units made by the same company. It was a piece of crap. Carried it back and got a John Deere Gator. Do your self a favor and check out the others like the Gator and Mule. Cost a little more but better built.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

tyler0421 said:


> Mike do you have that guys contact info?


Tyler, I'll have to dig to find something. I'll take a look this evening.


----------



## jmunoz

I've drivin everything from Polaris to the lol japenese ones being that oil worked on the oil spill since 2010 but I think Polaris is the way to go if they can withstand being right next to the salt water everyday they can pretty much handle anything u throw at it I used to use a lil two seater 800 in the yard to move around 24 ft trailers all day that where like 2500 pnds apiece and never a problem


----------

